# Tarpon Migration Photos!



## kraken

I've been creeping on here for a little while now and I thought some of you might find these photos pretty interesting. I never realized that Texas had a tarpon fishery to begin with but its been really cool to see the fishery grow and to see more people getting their first tarpon hook ups! I grew up fishing the beaches for Tarpon along the gulf coast of Florida, particularly in the Tampa Bay area so they have always had a special place in my heart. My dad has held 3 line class records for tarpon on fly and has guided people to over a dozen other tarpon records you could say they are one of our favorite fish to target. In recent years my father and I have progressed to more offshore fishing and my freediving addiction took over my tarpon addiction but on a trip last summer we stumbled across an amazing sight. We were free diving a wreck 72 miles offshore of Tampa Bay in about 180ft of water when a school of migrating tarpon moved right through. We threw the anchor and chased them down for over an hour taking video and photos all along. The school was probably 300 fish strong and cruising about 8kts and most of the fish were well over 100+ pounds. I hope you enjoy some of the shots. I am currently saving the best of the best for some magazine articles and framed prints but here are some photos that show off the school pretty well. I had a few of these shots featured in Sportfishing Magazine so you might see some familiar photos in there from a few issues back.


----------



## jagarcia10

Cool pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrandonFox

Amazing.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

Those pics look amazing.


----------



## Mason m

That is sweet! What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## Absolut

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill C

Fantastic shots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Meadowlark

That is some amazing photography.


----------



## dpeterson

*Megalops Atlantica*

Truly amazing photos. I would trade all my hookups for a view such as yours. I can't think of anything better than that view! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kraken

dpeterson said:


> Truly amazing photos. I would trade all my hookups for a view such as yours. I can't think of anything better than that view! Thanks for sharing!


It really was a jaw dropping moment. I have spent a good bit of time under water but that was hands down the most rewarding experience I have been a part of, Im just happy I had the camera in hand!

Im using a canon t3i with nauticam housing.


----------



## kraken

Here is a link to the video shot by my good dive buddy Cameron Kirkconnell. He shot video while I mostly took still shots. I recommend putting it in full screen so you get the whole experience! 
http://www.fishtrack.com/video/offshore-tarpon-school_76301


----------



## rvd

Awesome pics and video, seems surreal, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scott

Cool thing to notice about the video - watch carefully and you'll see fish rubbing up against each other. This may be the first ever video of tarpon in immediate pre-spawn activity. This was shot two days before a full moon in early June. This is right before a big spawn would take place. This is really cool stuff.


----------



## kenny

.....and we see the video how?


----------



## kraken

kenny said:


> .....and we see the video how?


Just click the link I posted above and it should take you to Fishtracks website where the video can be played


----------



## kraken

Scott said:


> Cool thing to notice about the video - watch carefully and you'll see fish rubbing up against each other. This may be the first ever video of tarpon in immediate pre-spawn activity. This was shot two days before a full moon in early June. This is right before a big spawn would take place. This is really cool stuff.


Scott we noticed that while we were in the water with them. It was definitely an interesting thing to watch. It was also very loud! We could hear the fish slamming bodies all over the school. It sounded like a thud and you know it had it hurt if you were on the receiving end of a body slam. You can see it in this photo pretty well.


----------



## Roofish

WOW that's Fabulous


----------



## ATX 4x4

Wow, what a find! I appreciate you sharing your photos with us. I'm speechless.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Beautiful, would love to be able to purchase for gifts, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cgerace19

That is real cool! 

I went tarpon fishing in the keys last year and now I am hooked! Can't wait to get the opportunity to do it again. Now you have just made me a bit more anxious to do it again.


----------



## Absolut

kraken said:


> Here is a link to the video shot by my good dive buddy Cameron Kirkconnell. He shot video while I mostly took still shots. I recommend putting it in full screen so you get the whole experience!
> http://www.fishtrack.com/video/offshore-tarpon-school_76301


Not much I can say but - WOW!

Really incredible video, and I don't think there is a much more important thing you get get record of besides the actual spawning event.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Havent seen video , but that 4 th pic down is the most beautiful underwater shot I ve ever seen!I'm 57 years old!, You need to send to National Geographic and post on ttm, THANKS Congratulations!!!


----------



## Coconut Groves

I'll take the second photo enlarged, matted and framed. Seriously.


----------



## berto

Wow!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tarponchaser

Wow!!!! 
Tc


----------



## Big Boi

very cool


----------



## El Tractor

Those pics are SWEET!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlueHeron

Thanks for posting these amazing photos and video. That must of been quite a experience.


----------



## El Primero

Awesome stuff


----------



## Animal Chris

Those pictures go to show you that when you cast at roling tarpon you need to give your jig time to get to where the fish really are. Great shots.


----------



## patwilson

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## crawfishking

Insane photography! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HuntinforTail

You'll have to let us know when the prints go up for sale. Post a link.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

I am looking for six prints for Christmas gifts


----------



## kraken

HuntinforTail said:


> You'll have to let us know when the prints go up for sale. Post a link.


I appreciate all the props on the photos! I love being able to share stories and images from what I see underwater and this was one of my most favorite experiences.

I am diligently working with a number of companies trying to get prints made. Most likely I will do just a small batch of limited edition canvas prints and then hopefully a good amount of smaller sized copies on foam board so they can easily be shipped and put into any standard frame. I am also looking into metal prints. Unfortunately, it has been extremely difficult to find a printer that is capable of picking up the correct color of blue in the photos. Blue is a hard color to print and so far they are coming out way too dark. I will keep working on it and hopefully I can get something figured out soon! Thank you again!


----------



## grifterjim

Really nice pics, someone has them a new desktop backgroud!!!


----------



## fishNwithfish

Reminds me of the couple times I have been to grand cayman and snorkeled with tarpon. 6 years ago there was one with a hook and line stuck on the side of his mouth. He let me gradually un hook him and never took his eyes off me. I have go pro video on my laptop of tarpon in the caymans from this year.


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher

That is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------

